# SIBO probiotics and digestive enzymes



## XxJustMexX (Dec 11, 2008)

Before anyone tells me this, I already know. Everyone is an individual and is affected differently. I am curious to know what helps most people. What brand/type of probiotic and brand/type of enzyme. There is a lot of stuff out there and many of them are costly. I am trying to make a more educated decision on what to purchase. So please, if you have sibo please post what works for you.


----------

